# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  BB.GR Team - Meal Protein Spike - 4 Ιανουαρίου - Πιπέρια

## Polyneikos

Μια ωραία μάζωψη, μεταξύ του στενού πυρήνα του Bodybuilding.gr, στο μαγαζί Πιπέρια στο Παλαιό Φάληρο. 
Λόγω των ημερών, υπήρχαν κάποιες ελλείψεις, καθώς ήταν μέσα στις γιορτές, αλλά θα επαναληφθεί σύντομα!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## beefmeup

αυτα ειναι..!
κριμα που δεν τα καταφερα γμτο :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κοκορέτσια, κοντοσούβλια, φρυγαδέλια, και κόκκινο κρασί... ενώ επακολούθησε συνέχεια σε κοντινό ζαχαροπλαστείο. Αντρικά γεύματα  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάνο φορτώσαμε καλα :01. Razz: . Ποιος ήταν -κατά την δική σου εκτίμηση- το πιο δυνατό πηρούνι; :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα παραδοσιακά ο Ηλίας είναι το δυνατό πιρούνι, νομίζω ότι οι 2 μας ήμασταν κοντά την τελευταία φορά... αν συνυπολογίζεις το γλυκό που ακολούθησε ίσως να τον κέρδισα στα πέναλτι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ρε Πάνο το γλυκό δε μετράει  :08. Turtle:   Πάει σε άλλο τοπο  :01. ROFL:  Η κόντρα γίνεται στο αλμυρό! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια χαρα τον βλεπω τον Ηλια στο προσωπο ,ειχε περιθωρια φαινεται να βγει το Πρωτο πιρουνι της βραδιας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Για να είμαστε ακριβοδίκαιοι ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν υψηλός και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Πάνος στο φώτοφίνις έστω και οριακά με κέρδισε , ίσως σε άλλες εποχές παλιότερες να ήμουν εκτός συναγωνισμού αλλα τωρα είχα δυνατο παίχτη αντίπαλο που τσαλάκωνε και καταβρόχθιζε ακατάπαυστα και ουκ ολίγες φορές τα πηρούνια μας διασταυρώθηκαν και δόθηκαν επικές μάχες  :01. Razz: 
και το γλυκό που ακολούθησε ήταν καθαρα για διακοσμητικούς καλλωπιστικούς λόγους να φύγει η γεύση των κρεάτων , συν του ότι έπρεπε να γίνει το ανάλογο φόρτωμα με την έκρηξη της ινσουλίνης  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------

